# No compression in all four cylinders?!!



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

Has anyone had this problem?! I know it's bad but if anyone knows
Or has any helpful info let
Me know


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tocipp


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Did you do the test properly? (not being a rick, just weird to see zero on all 4)

Did you break a timing belt by chance??


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

DMVDUB said:


> Did you do the test properly? (not being a rick, just weird to see zero on all 4)
> 
> Did you break a timing belt by chance??


Not weird if he broke the timing belt, as you suggested. However he did not provide enough info to really help determine where his problem might lay


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah I know that's y I'm making the post. No timing bolt break or slip getting the leak down test tomorrow to try n pinpoint. Just really bummed out


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?51h5tg


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

Driving and lost all power had a camera look in the cylinders nothing there.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ks2pbm


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

Waiting on leak down test


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dxvi5o


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Really sounds like bent /broken valves. But a leakdown test is a good idea. The timing belt doesn't need to snap per se but you need to see if all the teeth on the belt are there. If it sheared any teeth of it would cause the same issue. The tensioner could have failed too causing it to "jump" timing. I have a feeling you have a big problem ahead of you.

Check your oil for coolant / vice versa too. Something could have broken down low causing catastrophic head gasket failure (doubtful) or worse damage to the block.

You really need to explain the condition of the car / modifications / tune / turbo running to be more helpful.


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

02 gti 1.8 k04 chipped 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pnc3d0


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

check ur hydraulic tensioner if you can press it down with your finger, possible timing belt jumped a few teeth and bent a few valves.


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

No coolant in the oil, no rattling of broken valves it sounds like the car wants to start. It cranks but won't turn over. Happened outta nowhere I the oil every 5000 full synthetic. The only thing that happened before is a cam position sensor fault I was actually gonna take it in the following day. Fml


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?g5a5yq


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

The thing im trying to figure out is all of theses things still wouldn't cause a loss of pressure in all cylinders


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dykqeh


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Heil810 said:


> The thing im trying to figure out is all of theses things still wouldn't cause a loss of pressure in all cylinders
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dykqeh


then i must say, is your gauge broken? how much boost were you running?


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

17lbs no there is no compression turn the key car just chugs 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jx2t2g


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

Mechanic said he thinks its bent valves but said he doesn't think my timing belt moved. Also mentioned something about the crank breaking at the key hole n causing the valves to slam


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5wro12


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Heil810 said:


> 17lbs no there is no compression turn the key car just chugs
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jx2t2g


Thats very odd, umm your cam tensioner could of failed, but a video may help identify this problem further or at least give us some more ideas.


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

I turn the key only get the starter motor engaging and a couple deep
Air sounds out the exhaust everything cranks car doesn't start. I was driving on the freeway felt a sudden loss of power car cut off wouldn't turn back on. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xsp3z1


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Heil810 said:


> I turn the key only get the starter motor engaging and a couple deep
> Air sounds out the exhaust everything cranks car doesn't start. I was driving on the freeway felt a sudden loss of power car cut off wouldn't turn back on.
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a bad crank sensor or cam sensor car will not start.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Heil810 said:


> Driving and lost all power had a camera look in the cylinders nothing there.





Heil810 said:


> It cranks but won't turn over. The only thing that happened before is a cam position sensor fault I was actually gonna take it in the following day. Fml





Heil810 said:


> The thing im trying to figure out is all of theses things still wouldn't cause a loss of pressure in all cylinders





Heil810 said:


> I turn the key only get the starter motor engaging and a couple deep
> Air sounds out the exhaust everything cranks car doesn't start. I was driving on the freeway felt a sudden loss of power car cut off wouldn't turn back on


I don't know how you're not getting it? Whether the teeth sheared off, it broke, the tensioner failed, or a crank gear keyway sheared, you have timing belt problems plain and simple. All these signs are in huge neon bold letters saying "your timing belt system failed"



Heil810 said:


> Mechanic said he thinks its bent valves Also mentioned something about the crank breaking at the key hole n causing the valves to slam



You're mechanic is right. I'll put money up that your problem is timing belt related. Plain and simple /thread


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

codergfx said:


> If you have a bad crank sensor or cam sensor car will not start.


Half false, half true. Only the crank sensor, car doesn't need the cam sensor to run, it just wont run well...

Bad crank/cam sensors also don't cause no compression in all 4 cylinders...


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey man, mine did the exact same thing (would turn over and chug) I know exactly why you mean.. Ended up my tensioner failed and bent every exhaust valve


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

****


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Didn't read all the comments do sorry if this is a re post. 

OP, same thing happened to me, I jumped timing and bent all of my exhaust valves. It sucks, complete engine rebuild 

Still kind of mysterious why I jumped timing though, pulley tensioner is fine. So this is what we THINK happened. For some reason my car was a quart and a half low on oil (oil change 500 miles before). The exhaust cam showed a significant amount of wear on the lobes, so we hypothesize that for a split second the exhaust cam could have stuck which in turn would cause it to jump timing.

Edit: I decided to read the comments, no doubt in my mind it has to do with your timing belt. It has to do with your timing belt.


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

That's what the hypothesis is right now. Fml


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kx1dpk


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

What's the price range on rebuilding the head


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?avoj0k


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

Heil810 said:


> What's the price range on rebuilding the head
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?avoj0k


cheaper to snag a good one of the classified section
i was quoted $275 + valves to fix mine


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Heil810 said:


> What's the price range on rebuilding the head
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?avoj0k


Don't rebuild it. Good time to find a used AEB.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

look up Harry Sax. Stay small port and get a pnp.. more torque with small port.


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

Harry sax?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uqkmgu


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Heil810 said:


> Harry sax?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uqkmgu



Yes, its his screen name.. He is very active on here and has back to back dynos and info on the AEB vs. Small port. The AEB head produces more horsepower, but the small port produces more torque. If you are wanting to rebuild a head, I would consider keeping the head and having it rebuilt to how you want it. If you arent looking for power and just a replacement I would just have it rebuilt so you know it will last. You are always taking a chance on buying used.. either way you will probably be ok, just something to consider if you have future mods planned.


----------



## Heil810 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for all ur input guys I'm a vw noob 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?d241lj


----------



## Jmelendez211 (Jan 28, 2021)

seth_3515 said:


> Hey man, mine did the exact same thing (would turn over and chug) I know exactly why you mean.. Ended up my tensioner failed and bent every exhaust valve


Mine did the same thing its in the shoo right now
I have a 2004 jetta 1.8t pushing 15psi of boost and i have no compression


----------

